# Update on tadpole



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

That's right, tadpole and not tadpoles. All of them died except 1. He/she is the one that seems like is doing great. Some of the others that I had left as well had a bubble on their belly. Did as much as I can to try and have them survive but they died. But this sole survivor is doing great. Here are a few pics I took of the lil guy/gal. Oh I also feed it every 2-3 days so it won't get bloated.


----------

